# My pelts arrived



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

They are really nice, but the whole thing ended up being pretty pricey...165 for 2 ND pelts . I'm going to look up how to do this myself...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok...I have to ask...what are your plans for those?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I'm not quite sure. My daughter in law paid for one of them.. It just seemed so wasteful to skin the goats and throw it away??? It would make a cute handbag?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

There must be a market...I know I love goat skin gloves...


----------



## mountaingoats12 (Dec 30, 2013)

That's really cool!  . My dad does pelts, and once you get the hang of it you can get it done a lot quicker and CHEAPER than sending them elsewhere....were they young goats that you butchered?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yep, just born last Feb/March and then butchered in oct. They have been wonderful meat!!! Tonight I made sausage from them and pork mixed..


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Mountaingoats2, that's good to hear..perhaps I will be able to do the pelts next time around!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Your little dog is looking at the pelts saying "They look familiar to me but I can't quite put my paw on it" :ROFL:
May also be thinking he/she might be next :shocked:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ha ha ha ...maybe he would behave better if he thought so!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , forgot , they look really great


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

GTAllen said:


> Very nice!


Hi GT ! Happy New Year :snowbounce:


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Hi GT ! Happy New Year :snowbounce:


Happy New Year to you


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Beautiful!
Salt-alum tanning is easy and cheap. Working the hide as it dries can take a few hours, but it's fun work!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh cool... Thanks! I'm going to look that up!


----------

